# Book suggestions on office of the elder/church leadership



## Andres (Mar 21, 2011)

I would appreciate any suggestions the fine members of this board might offer in the way of books pertaining to the topic of the office of the elder or church leadership in general. The ones below are some I am presently considering. I will most likely buy the first two, the third I am still on the fence about. If anyone here has any feedback (positive or negative) on these three, I would also appreciate it. Many thanks in advance. 

Called to Serve: Essays for Elders and Deacons Edited by Michael Brown

The Cross and Christian Ministry:Leadership Lessons from 1 Corinthians by D.A. Carson

Concerning the True Care of Souls by Martin Bucer


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

My preaching mentor wrote his Dmin on the topic of the ruling elder. I am sure he still has the paper in digital format. I can get a copy if you would like. Just let me know.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 21, 2011)

From what I've seen, the best two books on the ruling elder are John Sittema's book _With a Shepherd's Heart_, and Tim Witmer's book _The Shepherd Leader_. Probably a close third is Samuel Miller's book _The Ruling Elder_. As to deacons, the pickings are definitely slimmer. I have appreciated Strauch's book _The New Testament Deacon_.


----------



## Andres (Mar 21, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> From what I've seen, the best two books on the ruling elder are John Sittema's book _With a Shepherd's Heart_, and Tim Witmer's book _The Shepherd Leader_. Probably a close third is Samuel Miller's book _The Ruling Elder_. As to deacons, the pickings are definitely slimmer. I have appreciated Strauch's book _The New Testament Deacon_.


 
Thank you Boliver. If it's not too much trouble for you to track down, I would definitely read it. 

Thank you Rev Keister. Is Strauch the same Strauch as this one - Biblical Eldership: An Urgent Call to Restore Biblical Church Leadership. My pastor said that he remembered this book bashing Presbyterianism a bit. Have you read this one and/or would you agree?


----------



## Jack K (Mar 21, 2011)

Of the three, I've only read the D.A. Carson book, and I like it. It's Bible-based, practical teaching about Christian _ministry_ and the attitudes and work patterns that should surround it. It's not so much about the structure of the church as it is about the heart of the minister and the spiritual truths that drive the way his ministry is done. An excellent little book if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 21, 2011)

Andrew, I haven't read his book on eldership. I don't think he is Presbyterian, so I wouldn't be surprised if he argued against it. I thought his book on deacons was helpful and seemed to avoid Presbyerianism-bashing. Also, his deacons were not elders in disguise, as so many Baptist churches do.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2011)

There is a good section on Ruling Elders in Stuart Robinson's "The Church of God". Also there are these two:

The Elder by Cornelis Van Dam

The Ruling Elder and His Work by David Dickson


----------



## Mike Southerland (Mar 21, 2011)

I recommend:
Richard Baxter's The Reformed Pastor
Charles Spurgeon's Lectures to My Students


----------



## Puritan Scot (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f116/books-ruling-elder-59700/


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 21, 2011)

My recollection is that Strauch is influenced by Plymouth Brethren views. I'm pretty sure he would object to a distinction between ruling and teaching elders. Maybe that's where the "Presbyterian-bashing" comes in.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 21, 2011)

A whole bunch of articles on the diaconate:

PCA Historical Center: Additional Resources on the Office of Deacon

Not so much on ruling elders....


----------



## raekwon (Apr 2, 2011)

Strauch's book is excellent. Of course, he's not a presbyterian, so it'd be silly to expect his book to be right in line with presbyterian views of eldership, but I don't recall anything that could rightly be called "presbyterian bashing."

"The Elder and his Work" by David Dickson (previously mentioned) is great as well (and was required reading when I was in training to become an elder)./


----------

